# How long has everyone been chasing beards??



## 390MAN (Nov 8, 2000)

Just curious as to how long has everyone been turkey hunting? How and where did you get your start?
I got my start at age 12 with my Dad and uncles. Had a couple years when didn't get draw but have real good luck with the draws and the birds. Started hunting around Baldwin area when they just opened up to hunting. Have hunted around Clare and midland but now hunt exclusively around Cadillac and area K. Probably enjoy Turkey season more than anything else. Have had the pleasure to hunt in North and South Carolina. Tough hunting but worth it.
Just thought I'd throw this topic out. Good luck and safe hunting. Teach a kid to hunt and the love lives on forever.


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

I think I started in about 1985, had a tough time getting some draws there for a few years or a bird also  Had to scout a lot more back then. I also hunt West Virginia some years and might hit Tenn. this spring and putting in for Wisconsin next year also. I got invited to a great area in Wis. by a Muzzy broadhead pro staffer Alan Millin. I hope we all have a great season this year...SnS


----------



## michiduck (Dec 15, 2000)

This year will be my second year hunting Turkeys. I didn't have any luck last year but I'm hoping to change that for this season... Now i'll just have to cross my fingers and hope for the draw!


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

I started in 92 .My dad and i both got are birds that year, we were hunting together and a group of about 4 toms came in so we each picked a bird and dropped them both at the same time.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

This will be my 3rd season and I'm beginning to get geeked. Last year I was preoccupied putting a roof over my camp and the temps were approaching 90 the week I was up. But this year, I'm only hunting. Hope to improve my success ratio, so far I'm one bird for two seasons. I'm going to try a bow this year.


----------



## Pigpen69 (Feb 20, 2001)

This will be my third year and Im pretty pumped up. Already got my calls out and starting to drive the old lady crazzzzy , so Its getting closer. Scored on my first bird last year, but i called him in myself. I shot a jake at 8 Yrds and it was awesome PIG


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

This will be my 12th year since getting a draw. Drew 1 then didn't for 4. But I hope I'm on a roll with 6 in a row hoping for 7. I absolutely love it. SnS pictures did the trick as I'm pumped. Already been out to pattern the gun and tried a new call.


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

this will be my second real year of hunting turkeys. my dad and i drew tags when i was 12 but we only went out one or two times but this last year i hunted every day that i could in the spring and also drew a fall tag.


----------



## Baydog (Feb 19, 2000)

Last year was the first year hunting turkeys. I got a jake last year, that really gave me the turkey hunting itch. The neighbor also tried hunting them birds for the first time last year. He also scored in the same field on a 8 inch bearded tom. JUST CAN'T WAIT BAYDOG.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I never even thought about it until this time last year. Went twice (spring & fall) and got a bird each time. We won't discuss size here, (ahem). In my case success was just dumb luck, but I did learn a lot and maybe this year's success can be attributed to some skill. We'll see.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I've hunted turkey about 5 times. The first two times was the Mio area.
I get more and more excited about being drawn for a license each year I apply. 
The birds have all been taken with a shotgun. All of them were well within my bow range. Maybe I'll take the bow out with me if I'm drawn.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

6 years and loving it more every year


----------



## Barney (Jan 18, 2000)

I have been hunting turkeys since 1996. Having more fun each year. Starting to get some non-hunters interested in the sport. Just hope we have good weather this spring.


----------



## Stinger (Jan 29, 2000)

I've been turkey hunting for almost 15 years. I only use a bow when turkey hunting. I can tell you from much practical experience that if you want to kill a turkey use a gun!
I have hunted in the Lincoln area but in the last few years I stick close to home in area T. 
So far none with a bow but it sure is fun trying.


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

Just getting started. I needed some good excuse to go to deer camp in the spring. I drew a permit for the 2000 spring hunt and the rest is history. I am looking forward to this spring season as much as I ever did for deer season. I took my 7 year old out scouting last Sat. We didn't see any birds but had a good time.


----------



## Slugshot1 (Jan 20, 2000)

12 years and have gotten 12 birds in that time frame. Called my first bird in the first time I ever went out. Been hooked ever since! I got most by using a box call. I got started when I saw a flock of birds from a distance while deer hunting the fall before and wondered what the heck they were. When they got closer, I thought they looked too cool. I just had to try it the next spring. Drew a tag for the area around Montcalm County. Most of my turkey hunting now takes place up around Charlevoix.


----------



## jbaugher (Aug 3, 2000)

My best friend started to hunt turkeys last spring down in Tenn. So I put in for a permit last fall and got one. I then hunted with my best friend (who drove up) and brother-in-law. We did have any luck. So last fall was my first time to turkey hunt. This spring, I put in for a permit here in Mi. and I am going to travel down to Tenn. for my first southern hunt. SO I am excited.

Long Story short- I started last season and I am looking forward to many more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2001)

Last year was my first year. Although I didn't get a bird I had an absolute blast watching and hearing those big Toms. We saw a lot of birds but couldn't get any to come in (lack of experience). It was my buddy's first year as well and he scored a 7-1/2" bearded 20 pounder. Hopefully this year he can let me have a crack at one.


----------



## blugillman (Jan 1, 2001)

LAST YEAR WAS MY FIRST YEAR BUT REALLY ENJOYED IT DIDN'T HAVE ANY LUCK BUT SEEN SOME NICE BIRDS HOPE TO DO BETTER THIS YEAR.


----------



## GobblerChaser (Mar 5, 2001)

Been hunting them 7 years, finally last year after years and years of failure i tagged a jake. Called many in for others, just ran into problems when it came to me.


----------

